
A Lens into the Future of Enterprise Software - kernelv
http://avc.com/2015/01/a-lens-into-the-future-of-enterprise-software/
======
jordanpg
> Enterprise applications must also be platforms if they want to scale into
> the largest enterprises...every SAAS application should have APIs that allow
> their users to plug enterprise software together

An API does not a platform make.

The author makes some rather uncontroversial assertions about the "future of
the enterprise" but doesn't talk about how the architecture of enterprise
software is going to change. This strikes me as the more interesting question
since the developer's choice of technology hinges on this. The three points
made apply equally to Rails as they do to Java EE.

------
mooreds
This isn't directly related to the article, but I cannot imagine wanting to
plug into this kind of infrastructure.

All it does is commodify your work. Commodities have their price driven down,
because they are, by definition, substitutable.

So, if you want to have your labor driven down to the global minimum for the
work you do, sign up for an platform like this.

~~~
dirtyaura
Yes, if you can get a good deal flow from your own network and sales efforts,
it doesn't make sense to sign up for a marketplace. But for many small
companies and freelancers, efficient customer acquisition is a big problem and
marketplaces can solve that. Steady deal flow is more important to many people
than maximizing revenue from a single deal.

